# Miserable people / Wingers / Forum Warriors



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

What the fuck is going on with people?

I swear so many people on forums and this forum over react on a gentle posts now? Cheer up, its not the end of the fucking world!!! Why do no one do this when you say the same thing to them in person, key board warriors and cats!

The other thing is, dont miserable people piss you off? Some reason it does to me, some one served us in Nandos the other day, the lady was a miserable bitch, just couldnt resist to say "service with a smile"

Cheer up people.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Why dont you just go and Fuck off you happy bastard :wink:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

_Do not do to others what angers you if done to you by others
Socrates

If you want others to be happy, practice compassion. If you want to be happy, practice compassion.
The Dalai Lama_


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

T3RBO said:


> _If you want others to be happy, practice compassion. If you want to be happy, practice compassion.
> The Dalai Lama_


But he does drink a cup of his own wee every day....therefore easily ignored.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

garyc said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > _If you want others to be happy, practice compassion. If you want to be happy, practice compassion.
> ...


In that case are you going to start to ignore me as well :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


Is that why you're both bald as coots??  :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Is that why you're both bald as coots??


I did hear it makes your hair grow thats why I started but now I just like the taste :lol: :lol:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I'm just as bolshy IRL. Sorry.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Is that why you're both bald as coots??
> ...


The RDA is 10ml............... well that's what I saw on an old episode of CSI


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Is that why you're both bald as coots??
> ...


no its why his name is YELLOW    :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I thought it was because of the colour of the sky


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

You all need to drive a MKII TT TDI and see the shit you get from some people on here then! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Piss taking not allowed :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Is that why you're both bald as coots??
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: funny.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

garyc said:


> T3RBO said:
> 
> 
> > _If you want others to be happy, practice compassion. If you want to be happy, practice compassion.
> ...


Was that not Mahatma Gandhi?


----------



## Hallyfella (Mar 5, 2007)

The Silver Surfer said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > T3RBO said:
> ...


I thought it was Mahatma Coat. :roll:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Urinotherapy has a very big following in India, one of the ex-prime ministers used to do it, apprently they added honey?  
Gandhi may have, but im not sure on that one. Either way, not something I fancy!


----------

